# Little Black Water Flatheads



## CatHunter

Report after sleep:sleep1: We bagged a beast.


----------



## tips n tails

Oh come on, dont give me that, quit holding out on us! Little Blackwater huh, I bet this is going to be good. Im looking forward to this report. Never hear much of BW flathead fishing. Good job CH


----------



## Cracker

We'll be waiting


----------



## CatHunter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCi05A00XuM A quick video of the trip. Well kinda, it got so foggy the camera could barely pick up any thing.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Nice fish man! :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter

This was probably our last Flathead trip of the year. After exploring Little Black water River the other day all I could think about was some of them holes back in there. I told my brother about it and he said he was down with a all nighter to end the year with.

We gathered up a few bluegills, bought some shiners and shrimp for a wider variety of baits in case there was only blues and channels. 

We launched at Lillian and ran across the bay a little bumpy but not to bad at 40mph.

We sat up on the first spot, it was the head of a 30 foot hole. As soon as the sun set the first pole was slammed. We lost that guy pretty quickly. It didn't take long to get another, a good sized eater about 5-6lbs. He ended up being our second biggest behind the big fish for the night after losing a few other nice fish.

The big fish came about 3:30am, the river was foggy as hell and we could barely see anything on camera. He hit very soft like a turtle. We had some issues with snapping turtles to say the least.

After we got him in the boat he took a big crap all over me that stunk like hell. We tried to weight the fish out there but the batteries in my digital scale was dead "figures" there was no way I was letting this fish go with out a accurate weight since he looked over 40lbs.










I figured I would just bring him home and put him a my 400 Gallon bait tank until I got him weighed. Well that didn't work out too well. I guess the tap water killed him so now he is in my freezer. Since he is my personal best at 36.5lbs ill have him mounted and put on the wall. A great way to end 2012. He also had a double whisker that looked pretty neat. He was a Alabama fish so I don't feel to bad about him dying.









We got the few channel cats on a adjacent flat across from a deep hole on shrimp and minnows as well as some small eater Flatheads. No Blues.


----------



## bowfisher91

Nice report!


----------



## jcoss15

awesome man...congrats. Go ahead and eradicate them alabama flats.


----------



## river_roach

Wow....Wow.....Wow....... We are the ones who are supposedly the illegal fishermen. No need in editing your post now Mr. Pioneer. We have a good screen shot of it. Grace539 could you please explain to this pioneer the Alabama law that covers transporting fish over state lines. Please explain it like him like you had to explain targeting sturgeon. Yes it speaks directly about blue cats and yellow cats. Oh and by the way we will never worry about anything you have to say about our fish weights from now on. The eradication is on. The winter shall be deadly!!!!!!!


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> Wow....Wow.....Wow....... We are the ones who are supposedly the illegal fishermen. No need in editing your post now Mr. Pioneer. We have a good screen shot of it. Grace539 could you please explain to this pioneer the Alabama law that covers transporting fish over state lines. Please explain it like him like you had to explain targeting sturgeon. Yes it speaks directly about blue cats and yellow cats. Oh and by the way we will never worry about anything you have to say about our fish weights from now on. The eradication is on. The winter shall be deadly!!!!!!!


Are u sure that's where I got him from.. Make sure u know your bodys of water we Catfisherman can be tricky when giving our spots away.

:whistling:


----------



## CatHunter

Maybe the fish was already dead before we left the river who knows. Have at them cats I'm done with them. Its time to sight the rifles in.


----------



## whome

Are those big catfish any good to eat?


----------



## river_roach

First of all don't lie and fall on your sword. You are always crawfishing. Here is a message from river_roach JR.


----------



## CatHunter

I won't click on that. But I will take your advice on this sword thing mr 69lbs.


----------



## river_roach

Don't click on it but it is a tribute to you from a 10 year old who has also figured you out.


----------



## JoeyWelch

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::clapping::clapping:


----------



## river_roach

Joey, so easy a 10 year old can see it. Geico owes me for this sh*t


----------



## river_roach

Damn I'm starting to see a trend. Let's do a list of the fakes: Cathunter, Skiff89_Jr, Jcoss15, Bowfisher91


----------



## CatCrusher

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Are those big catfish any good to eat?



Blue cat - NO

Yellowcat - Delicious


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> Damn I'm starting to see a trend. Let's do a list of the fakes: Cathunter, Skiff89_Jr, Jcoss15, Bowfisher91


I'm still not going to watch that. There is only one reason why I can think of your son speaking of me. Simply because you cant stop talking to him about me. Please take my pictures down from your man cave. Its getting weird.

I appreciate you consistently following me around on the web, privately messaging me, referencing me in all your threads, and sending out the cat signal for me to respond I really do. But thats not going to change the fact that I will not accept your friends request. I'm sorry its just not going to happen.

P.S If none of these guys on the forum cares for you at-least you always have your loyal fan _jlw1974_. Maybe he can give one of your you-tube videos a _like_ since nobody else will.


----------



## CatCrusher

river_roach said:


> First of all don't lie and fall on your sword. You are always crawfishing. Here is a message from river_roach JR. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O66RgQVOZkE&feature=plcp



That's some funny shit I don't care who you are!!


----------



## river_roach

Ok PenisHunter I wasn't going to bring up the fact that you voted the big thumbs down on all of my youtube videos. It would be a cold day in hell before I would ever friends request you. ESAD Thank you for being so low bred to admit guilt in open forum.


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> Ok PenisHunter I wasn't going to bring up the fact that you voted the big thumbs down on all of my youtube videos. It would be a cold day in hell before I would ever friends request you. ESAD Thank you for being so low bred to admit guilt in open forum.


:blink:If I was ever worried about any thing I wouldn't say it over a open forum. For entertainment purposes only. Theres nothing worse than when roaches invades your PC. I need some stalker be gone spray.


----------



## river_roach

For someone not worried.............Please post a picture of one of the sturgeon you caught.


----------



## Cracker

Nice fish man:thumbsup:


----------



## Spoolin Up

You two crack me up!!! Tree shakka  y'all need a reality show about catfishing, nevermind that was already done
You two go noodling whoever wins gets the pff bragging rights


----------



## skiff89_jr

And just when I thought this crap was over with.... :lol:


----------



## CatCrusher

saintsfann76 said:


> You two crack me up!!! Tree shakka  y'all need a reality show about catfishing, nevermind that was already done
> You two go noodling whoever wins gets the pff bragging rights



I dont know what all the debate is about anyway, I'm obviously the best catfisherman on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skiff89_jr

sbarrow said:


> I dont know what all the debate is about anyway, I'm obviously the best catfisherman on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How dare you still my title away from me sbarrow :boxing:


----------



## CatCrusher

skiff89_jr said:


> How dare you still my title away from me sbarrow :boxing:


You can have it back until monday if that will work for you.


----------



## -WiRtH-

Lmao yall are retarded.


----------



## CatHunter

Damn cat-fisherman have lost their minds. But I'm still not watching that video.


----------



## bowfisher91

river_roach said:


> Damn I'm starting to see a trend. Let's do a list of the fakes: Cathunter, Skiff89_Jr, Jcoss15, Bowfisher91


You need to land your plane roach.


----------



## CatHunter

bowfisher91 said:


> You need to land your plane roach.


Hes all kinda upset that I wont watch his little video, you should see the PM he sent me its ridiculous.


----------



## river_roach

Not upset at all penishunter, I know you watched it.


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> Not upset at all penishunter, I know you watched it.


Lol I really didn't and I wont.:no:


----------



## jcoss15

river_roach said:


> Damn I'm starting to see a trend. Let's do a list of the fakes: Cathunter, Skiff89_Jr, Jcoss15, Bowfisher91


Fake huh? How's that? I guess since you don't get the praise you are so desperately seeking from few of us on here you gotta start with the name calling. Also dude, you got to stop using your son like that... it's sad and probably one of the more immature things I've seen in awhile.


----------



## river_roach

Saint jcoss15 I bow at your feet. One good thing came of this. One pioneer knows his name, penishunter.


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> Saint jcoss15 I bow at your feet. One good thing came of this. One pioneer knows his name, penishunter.


Well I'm glad we established that. Now we can get back to talking about fishing. 

These Moderators will have your head if you don't keep the language and negativity down.


----------



## tips n tails

all of you just need to get together, drink a few beers and fish together, prob would cut back on half the crap on here, and who knows maybe once out in a boat together you guys may (key word) become friends.


----------



## drifterfisher

tips n tails said:


> all of you just need to get together, drink a few beers and fish together, prob would cut back on half the crap on here, and who knows maybe once out in a boat together you guys may (key word) become friends.


Or one may end up as bait....:whistling:


----------



## CatCrusher

drifterfisher said:


> Or one may end up as bait....:whistling:


One would end up as bait!! LOL


----------



## tips n tails

^^^^^^LOL^^^^^^ Thats pretty good drifter. Havent seen you on here in awhile. We'll need to meet up here soon.


----------



## Too much junk

Sounds like 2 girls argueing whos bra is the biggest. Roach that aint right teaching your kid like that. Yall need to try and work things out.:thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter

Ahh...We had a lot of friends and family over tonight for fire,catfish and beer. What a great end to the catfish season for us. We ate 6 gallon zip-locks of catfish and drank 6 cases of beer it doesn't get much better.


----------



## Cornflake789

I wanna officiate a tournament between you two so that the prepubescent fighting over whose a "better" fisherman will be settled haha


----------



## skiff89_jr

Why have a tournament? Cathunter is a better at catching them on rod and reel, and river roach is better with trotlines and bush hooks. It's two TOTALLY different methods so a tournament open to both methods wouldn't prove anything...


----------



## Cornflake789

Maybe so, but that doesnt change anything...


----------



## weedline

dont know what this is all about nor do i know either of the guys involved but i have followed cathunters posts over a year now and he knows his fishing whether flatheads or offshore or somewhere in betwen he fishes hard catches nice fish rarely if ever other than this one kills a fish over 15 lbs and a big fish like that why not get a weight i cant blame him and to top it off he has never said anything on here that was just rude and uncalled far as this river roach he had his kid post a smart a-- coment that u cant blame the kid for and turns around in the next post useing language that may offend some adults much less their kids that may be on here as this is a all ages forum im no bible basher nor did anything he said offend me but lets be cool there are lines that shouldnt be crossed 
and to cathunter sounds like a great bash for the end of the season a fish fry and beer night life dont get much better congrats on the fish


----------



## swampthang1974

weedline said:


> dont know what this is all about nor do i know either of the guys involved but i have followed cathunters posts over a year now and he knows his fishing whether flatheads or offshore or somewhere in betwen he fishes hard catches nice fish rarely if ever other than this one kills a fish over 15 lbs and a big fish like that why not get a weight i cant blame him and to top it off he has never said anything on here that was just rude and uncalled far as this river roach he had his kid post a smart a-- coment that u cant blame the kid for and turns around in the next post useing language that may offend some adults much less their kids that may be on here as this is a all ages forum im no bible basher nor did anything he said offend me but lets be cool there are lines that shouldnt be crossed
> and to cathunter sounds like a great bash for the end of the season a fish fry and beer night life dont get much better congrats on the fish


+2....


----------



## Cornflake789

weedline said:


> dont know what this is all about nor do i know either of the guys involved but i have followed cathunters posts over a year now and he knows his fishing whether flatheads or offshore or somewhere in betwen he fishes hard catches nice fish rarely if ever other than this one kills a fish over 15 lbs and a big fish like that why not get a weight i cant blame him and to top it off he has never said anything on here that was just rude and uncalled far as this river roach he had his kid post a smart a-- coment that u cant blame the kid for and turns around in the next post useing language that may offend some adults much less their kids that may be on here as this is a all ages forum im no bible basher nor did anything he said offend me but lets be cool there are lines that shouldnt be crossed
> and to cathunter sounds like a great bash for the end of the season a fish fry and beer night life dont get much better congrats on the fish


my thoughts exactly


----------



## czoom

Wow very nice catch, congrats. That bait was awesome, large Bluegill that some people would eat is used as bait.


----------



## CatHunter

Its not a competition of who is the better fisherman. We all enjoy reading about the big cats but keep in mind just like some of the bass fisherman on here have found out, if you post something that raises eyebrows PFF members will call you out.

This is a place to make friends and learn new techniques. RR catches some very nice fish no doubt. Before things got controversial I really enjoyed reading his post. 

The season is over for me and regardless of what happened this year I will not carry any grudges into 2013. I missed my goal of 1000lbs this year so thats all I will have on my mind going into 2013.

I still will not watch that video:no:...


----------



## Brahma Bull

C'mon guys, can't we all just get along? We're only a few months away from the annual King Kevin photo shop thread and I don't want to miss it because of all these controversial catfish threads cluttering the message board. LOL

Nice fish CatHunter, and great season get'em next year!


----------



## skiff89_jr

Please enlighten me of king Kevin? I think I missed something.


----------



## CatHunter

Brahma Bull said:


> C'mon guys, can't we all just get along? We're only a few months away from the annual King Kevin photo shop thread and I don't want to miss it because of all these controversial catfish threads cluttering the message board. LOL
> 
> Nice fish CatHunter, and great season get'em next year!


I wait for the "King" every year. He's very elusive. If we are lucky we may get a glimpse of him this spring.


----------

